# Organizing Scraps



## firemedic

I did some searching and didn't find much relavent to this even though I'm sure it's been turned over several times before...

How do you store / organize scraps?

Scraps are the main source of clutter in my shop. They are everywhere! I started cleaning up today and throwing out a whole lot of em, turners would probably be appaled, and despite that I still feel like I'm buried in them.

I'm thinking maybe a 4x4x4 ply box in the corner?... But then the small pieces will be lost... Multiple boxes???

What works for you guys? I need to do something once my hand heals up...

THANKS!

~tom


----------



## sawdustfactory

I have a 3 foot wide box as tall and deep as my built in work bench with several shelves for pieces 6" to 24". Smaller stuff goes on the bottom of a roll around cart and the smaller pieces still go in a multidrawered plastic bin on wheels (all the turning pieces). I also have a stainless steel rack system for my larger turning blanks. I'll try and post some pics for you later.


----------



## firemedic

sawdustfactory said:


> I have a 3 foot wide box as tall and deep as my built in work bench with several shelves for pieces 6" to 24". Smaller stuff goes on the bottom of a roll around cart and the smaller pieces still go in a multidrawered plastic bin on wheels (all the turning pieces). I also have a stainless steel rack system for my larger turning blanks. I'll try and post some pics for you later.


Thx! Most of my scraps consist ply and hardboard sqaures and random widths and lengths of stick lumber. I don't do any turning. 

Any one in driving distance wants to pick it over for turning and I'd be happy to put a pile on the side with 5/4 and above...

~tom


----------



## woodnthings

*milk crates and tall cardboard boxes*

The plastic "milk crates" were on sale at Meijers for about $2.00 a piece.
Smaller pieces fit nicely and you can see through the holes ...and they stack if you don't fill them over the top.
The tall cardboard boxes were from SS chimney pieces 48" and 36". I cut some down for some short pieces to 24". Others stick out the top up to 6' long.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_18569_18569?cm_sp=Upsells-_-Top%20Sellers-_-Product%20Page 
Great price there.
Larger pieces, not really "scraps" but future projects, are stacked on 4 wheeled moving dollies so they can be moved around easily. I have storage under a knee wall where I keep my lumber so I can move it in and out on dollies to get the longer stuff in the back.  bill


----------



## eccentrictinkerer

I lean my good off-cuts against the workbench legs until I get tired of tripping over them.

Then I take the clean stuff down to the neighbor's fire-pit and the MDF and PT goes in the trash. :smile:

Years ago, Popular Mechanics had a woodshop tip that described a good-sized box next to the tablesaw into which you would throw all your scrap.

When the box is filled, you throw it all in the woodburning stove and start filling another box!


----------



## BWSmith

One thing that helped me took awhile to figure out,then a little longer to put into full implementation.When the economy hit the fan a cpl years ago,wasn't interested in "buying" inventory.So came up with quite a few products that basically cleared out everything that wasn't nailed down.Within the scope of that work there was also the notion of one product,"begating" another......uh,usin up all scrap.

Now,with all plans developed/drawn and stored its a very simple matter of knockin out some of these contract pcs.It has seriously trimmed(ha)the scrap pile here.Right down to cuttin paint stir sticks,which can never seem to get enough of.Best of luck,BW


----------



## Fishbucket

I use 5gal buckets. just keep poking in the pieces til it looks like some morfidite porcupine. 
The ply scraps are leaned up against the wall.


----------



## beelzerob

So far we just have a growing pile on the floor of the shop. Everytime I chuck another piece into the pile I wonder about how I should somehow organize it. Her intarsia projects end up with a lot of scrap...little tiny pieces gnawed out of larger boards. But she does a good job of combing the pile before making me joint and plane yet another new board.

Some collection of bins would be nice probably.....


----------



## rrbrown

firemedic said:


> Thx! Most of my scraps consist ply and hardboard sqaures and random widths and lengths of stick lumber. I don't do any turning.
> 
> Any one in driving distance wants to pick it over for turning and I'd be happy to put a pile on the side with 5/4 and above...
> 
> ~tom


Me. :thumbsup:

I'll send a pm


----------



## firemedic

rrbrown said:


> Me. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll send a pm


You got it... I'll put a can aside labeled Richard's Riches... lol

You ever get your HDPE drum?... I haven't made it over there myself yet...


----------



## rrbrown

Thanks and No didn't get it yet. I have a graduation party here in 2 weeks and I have a ton of projects to finish before everyone gets here. 

I need to find a large tent to rent or figure a way to use a tarp. I have about 100 people coming which is like 50-60 more then I usually can handle for parties.

Speaking of I sure hope prices drop quickly on them mud bugs because at today's prices 300+ pounds of crawfish will require a mortgage on the house.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic

rrbrown said:


> Thanks and No didn't get it yet. I have a graduation party here in 2 weeks and I have a ton of projects to finish before everyone gets here.
> 
> I need to find a large tent to rent or figure a way to use a tarp. I have about 100 people coming which is like 50-60 more then I usually can handle for parties.
> 
> Speaking of I sure hope prices drop quickly on them mud bugs because at today's prices 300+ pounds of crawfish will require a mortgage on the house.:laughing::laughing:


Haha I hear ya... I have a couple guys I buy bugs at boat price from. I haven't done a boil yet this yr but i'm planning to... I'll let ya know if I come across a good price...

~tom


----------



## dat

we've made a couple of mudbug cookings this year, small quantity, couldn't afford many.
our wedding reception a looooooooooooooong time back we boiled up 600 pounds and no tellin how many pounds of corn, taters, toadstools, and onions.

anyway, my scraps I pile in the corner till I get tired of sorting through them then I have a wood burning on the stuff I think I'll never use (even though I figured I would use it when I saved it)


----------



## JohnK007

I hide the scraps on, under and around various tools and countertops. Much like Easter Eggs. Then when I need something I search the entire shop for that "perfect piece". Sometimes I also find that screwdriver that went missing for six months. This usually stimulates me to to clean the place up and start the whole process over again.


----------



## dat

JohnK007 said:


> I hide the scraps on, under and around various tools and countertops. Much like Easter Eggs. Then when I need something I search the entire shop for that "perfect piece". Sometimes I also find that screwdriver that went missing for six months. This usually stimulates me to to clean the place up and start the whole process over again.


:thumbsup: :laughing: me too


----------



## firemedic

JohnK007 said:


> I hide the scraps on, under and around various tools and countertops. Much like Easter Eggs. Then when I need something I search the entire shop for that "perfect piece". Sometimes I also find that screwdriver that went missing for six months. This usually stimulates me to to clean the place up and start the whole process over again.


Haha, now that's just plain funny! LOL

~tom


----------



## Tony B

*Scrap Bin*

Funny you should bring this up. I just made a simple scrap bin. 

Anyway, the other day I decided to make a scrap bin for anything too small to take up valuable space in my lumber rack and sheetgoods rack. It is approx 24 X 30 and 24" high.
It was built entirely of 'leftovers'. The bottom is 1/4" MDF. The sides are 1/4" luan and the removable partitions are made of both 1/4" luan and 1/4" MDF. After all, I am trying to use up my leftovers. The framing was from old 2X4's that I sliced down to slightly under 3/4" by 1" strips. The whole thing is on 4 casters that all swivel. 
I immediately filled it up with scraps from this job. 
The following day, I made a new drill press table all from scraps in my scrap bin. Now my lumber rack and sheet goods racks are free of all small pieces. They are either in the scrap bin or if really small, they are in the dumpster. 
My new policy is that when the scrap bin gets full, the smallest stuff in there will be trashed to make more room. The box is light and easy to roll around.


----------



## Locodcdude

I know this is an older thread, and hate to bump it, but I think this may help you a little bit.
My dad is in the plumbing trade, and when he gets deliveries of 4" pipe fittings, they come in these big barrels about 2'-3' in diameter and about 2 feet high made of black plastic. I have a smaller one about 2-1/2 feet in dia, and 2 feet high I keep my scraps in. I moved from the spackle buckets which I had like 6 of them in there, just clogging space. I use it for cut offs from the shop saw. Then anything larger worth saving is thrown into a larger bin about 3' in dia, and 2-1/2 feet tall.


----------



## firemedic

Locodcdude said:


> I know this is an older thread, and hate to bump it, but I think this may help you a little bit.
> My dad is in the plumbing trade, and when he gets deliveries of 4" pipe fittings, they come in these big barrels about 2'-3' in diameter and about 2 feet high made of black plastic. I have a smaller one about 2-1/2 feet in dia, and 2 feet high I keep my scraps in. I moved from the spackle buckets which I had like 6 of them in there, just clogging space. I use it for cut offs from the shop saw. Then anything larger worth saving is thrown into a larger bin about 3' in dia, and 2-1/2 feet tall.


I may start using a drum like that, but I think the best thing for me is going to be a couple big ply boxes... I got plenty space. My shop is 8400 sqft!

~tom


----------



## whatalesyou1

firemedic said:


> ... My shop is 8400 sqft!
> 
> ~tom




I am green with envy!


----------



## Locodcdude

Wow...


----------



## firemedic

It's framed up with bare studs to 4 rooms and it has a huge loft running the length of it. How it was when I started leasing it. Really only using one room for tools and one for wood storage right now. Pulling one set of those studs out and expanding is on the soon to happen list...

~tom


----------



## floridagramps

*organizing scraps*

I used ply wood scrap to build a box 24x36 that is 24 inches tall and mounted it on casters. Partioned the interior so that 24 inch wide ply scrap would stand tall in the center of the box. Sized other partions for 2x4, 1x6, 1x8 etc. I save my short cutoffs (less than 30") on a shelf Works for me in a garage shop in Maine


----------



## firemedic

floridagramps said:


> I used ply wood scrap to build a box 24x36 that is 24 inches tall and mounted it on casters. Partioned the interior so that 24 inch wide ply scrap would stand tall in the center of the box. Sized other partions for 2x4, 1x6, 1x8 etc. I save my short cutoffs (less than 30") on a shelf Works for me in a garage shop in Maine


Sounds like a winner

~tom


----------



## dbhost

I have a 30 gallon galvanized trash can that I use as a simple scrap bin. Anything too small that is not pressure treated gets chucked into a box for firewood for our camping trips. PT scraps go in the trash.


----------



## rrbrown

firemedic said:


> Thx! Most of my scraps consist ply and hardboard sqaures and random widths and lengths of stick lumber. I don't do any turning.
> 
> Any one in driving distance wants to pick it over for turning and I'd be happy to put a pile on the side with 5/4 and above...
> 
> ~tom


I'll take you up on that , if no other reason then to meet up in person.

I'm still working on a system so i will be watching this thread.


----------



## firemedic

rrbrown said:


> I'll take you up on that , if no other reason then to meet up in person.
> 
> I'm still working on a system so i will be watching this thread.





firemedic said:


> You got it... I'll put a can aside labeled Richard's Riches... lol


I already told ya I'd save em for ya! Lol

~tom


----------



## rrbrown

firemedic said:


> I already told ya I'd save em for ya! Lol
> 
> ~tom



Yeah I just noticed i posted on this one already.:laughing:


----------



## firemedic

rrbrown said:


> Yeah I just noticed i posted on this one already.:laughing:


 I'll let ya know once it gets to "worth while" status... Things have been slow with my hand and all... Picking back up rapidly though!

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr

rrbrown said:


> I'll take you up on that , if no other reason then to meet up in person.


 
You meam to tell me you guys live that close,

and you haven't been out on a date yet? :laughing:


----------



## firemedic

mdntrdr said:


> You meam to tell me you guys live that close,
> 
> and you haven't been out on a date yet? :laughing:


First I've seen this comment, and no it's just long distance right now, lol

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr

firemedic said:


> First I've seen this comment, and no it's just long distance right now, lol
> 
> ~tom


 
That didn't take long. 

I thought you were ignoring me. :shifty:


----------



## firemedic

mdntrdr said:


> That didn't take long.
> 
> I thought you were ignoring me. :shifty:


Never ignore my friends! lol just distracted and sidetracked! haha

~tom


----------



## Aleo12023

@Tony B, nice build

As far as my scraps go, I try use what I can for kindling and when I get really fed up I have my local woodcraft pass along my contact info to anyone who needs scrap. That usually cleans me out pretty good.


----------



## firemedic

Aleo12023 said:


> @Tony B, nice build
> 
> As far as my scraps go, I try use what I can for kindling and when I get really fed up I have my local woodcraft pass along my contact info to anyone who needs scrap. That usually cleans me out pretty good.


Wow... Don't think I have enough scraps in my shop to send out a mass mailing! Lol what type of work volume do you have going through there?

~tom


----------



## Aleo12023

It doesn't happen very often, just a last case resort.


----------



## Patrick.

I was reading online or in an old ShopNotes or something and came across an idea for organizing scraps. They made a basic frame out of 2x4s or whatever was handy and then put concrete tube forms inside. This would be good for non-sheet goods. The result looked similar to this...

http://stellafane.org/tm/dob/ota/ota_images/tubes.jpg


----------



## firemedic

What went, what stayed... It's a lot more manageable when 75% of it goes towards kindling to feed the bonfire craze down here!

http://www.festivalofthebonfires.org/

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## STAR

This thread is too good to die in the Den of Antiquity. I have revisited it and given it a brief reprieve.

At present, what has been discussed here has helped me to take arms and try to reclaim my shed. For example, before reading this thread I had a strong cardboard Refrigerator box that i had cut down previously to use as a spray booth.

It is 80 inch x 60 inch x 60 inches high. it was first going to the dump, then I decided to use it in an unused horse stable I have as a firewood bin where I could throw all my discarded scraps awaiting their meeting with my Wood heater.

I see it is about the same size as some of the plywood bins that are used to hold plywood offcuts and other offcuts that are too good for firewood at the moment.

So, it will get another life in the shed to see if this bin idea is going to work. It wiil reduce the footprint in the shed by quite a bit because it is taking up room and so are the offcuts i have stacked in a corner.

If it is a success i will go and make a real mobile bin but in the meantime this will tell me if it is a goer or a rubbish idea.

Pete


----------



## STAR

Spent another hour in the shed today. ten minutes deciding what I could throw iut and fifty minutes to actually doing it.

I have also decided that I will not try to micro manage the shed and the consumables. I have about ten boxes of screws and about five of everything els in different sizes, now they all go into one box of the same with dividers to separate the more numerous small items.

I am finding that for each area I clean up I seem to be gaining double the actual floor or shelf space it came from. Going to have another play tomorrow and see what else I can do.

the big thing now is not only knowing what I need but having the courage to throw out what I do not need. I have also got some drums into which are tools, etc that I have two off and consumables I will not use will go into. 

I am planning to have a garage sale and hope to clear out a lot and gain a little pocket money back.

Thanks for all the help you guys have given me.

Pete


----------



## firemedic

It's a never ending battle, Pete. I temporarily found a fix for wood scraps as we have been burning the firepit in the yard a LOT with this cool weather here... Only problem is now I find myself burning scraps I would have normally kept! 

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## tcleve4911

firemedic said:


> It's a never ending battle, Pete. I temporarily found a fix for wood scraps as we have been burning the firepit in the yard a LOT with this cool weather here... Only problem is now I find myself burning scraps I would have normally kept!
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


That's where my last thread "stuff I made from scraps" came from....

You hate to burn them so there they sit and take up space.....


----------



## STAR

tcleve4911 said:


> That's where my last thread "stuff I made from scraps" came from....
> 
> You hate to burn them so there they sit and take up space.....


I will go searching for that. I have only Three projects in the thought pipeline for this year. 

1. Mobile garden and potting cabinet / bench to go on our deck and use by my wife for her gardening. It has to be made to match the surrounding deck floor and area and still look like some quality outdoor furniture.

2. Restore an old treadle Singer sewing machine which has a veneer top that has to be removed and a new one put on. That will involve some challengers like Gluing veneer ets. Fortunately, I have done a marquetry course and have an idea of what is in front of me, but still have to work out how I can get the veneer on without a large press or vacuum press.

Then, their is the actual stripping of the present finish and putting on a new one.

3. I am always on the lookout for small ideas to give as gifts and Stocking Stuffers, but they have to be useful to the person receiving them. That is as important as the act of gift giving.

Pete


----------



## EagleTa2

I dont know about you guys - but I am downright CHEAP and tend to use as much lumber as I can...including scraps. I even go to cabinet shops around town and get their scraps because they are huge compared to mine!

Anyhow - I use a rule of 12 to keep the scrap pile from getting away from me. Under 12" goes in the burn box... unless I am working on pens or something. 

I keep my scraps in a kitty litter bucket (washed out of course) The square bucket does a great job of keeping them tidy

Thanks
Geo


----------



## Fsucraigk

I guess I'm on the extreme side of pack rat then. I work out of the 'MWR woodshop' on a military installation or at the father in law's small shop when we visit. I save everything!!! I use a medium sized rubber made bin and just rummaged through today to find some 4" x 4" x 1/4" pieces of walnut that I'll use in a small router jewelry box this weekend.

I've also used scraps from cabinet shops to mix into wine holders I 'sold' for a donation to my favorite charity. 

I only burn rough split logs I've scored from the local parks and rec department. (I carry a small husquvarna chainsaw in my truck toolbox). 

I have to prevent my hobby from becoming too expensive...


----------



## bigcouger

*I have 3 main areas i keep my scraps one is under my radioarm saw, second is under a work bench an finaly a 35 gal plastic garbage can if its in the 35 gal can its almost out the door LOL most of the scraps I use in intarisa projects *


----------



## STAR

By the look of that Scroll Saw I can see that you do not believe in travelling second class.

Got to be some Festools hiding somewhere.

Regards

Pete


----------



## firemedic

Bringing this back up to say I finally got the scraps consolidated and in one area of the shop, well at least all that was one the hand tool side :laughing: tackle the other side tomorrow then start on new shop cabinets and bench fri... They have to look nice for a change!


----------



## Steve Neul

My radial arm saw table is 25' long so I made bins about 2' wide under the saw table for different species.


----------



## RogerC

My woodworking consists of building electric guitars, so I don't have a lot of varied types of scraps, but what I've done is to put one of those large-ish plastic tubs (the rubbermaid style that's roughly about 16" tall x 16" wide x 24" long)_under my RAS. Everything goes in there. When it gets full, I pick through the pieces and toss the ones that I think I'm less likely to use.


----------



## ChiknNutz

Here are some I found:

Triple-Threat Storage for Lumber, Scraps, and Sheet Goods 
Woodworking Plan: http://www.woodstore.net/trstforlusca.html (was free for a while)
Mobile scrap bin: http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/shop-organization/mobile-scrap-bin/


----------



## wsommariva

Glad I found this post. I have a ton of "scraps" since I save almost everything. I'm just a weekend scrap maker. The pictures here made me realize that allot of my stuff if garbage - too small to be scrap. So now I know what not to save.

So, it goes two places - firewood stack and garbage pail.

Question is home fireplaces. I guess I can burn 100% wood; no PT no plywood, nothing painted or otherwise finished. Is everything else ok for a home fireplace?


----------



## mdntrdr

wsommariva said:


> Is everything else ok for a home fireplace?


I would burn only hardwoods :smile:


----------



## wsommariva

Thank you

Now that you mentioned it, my wood man gives me only hardwoods.

So oak, maple and poplar are ok.

Pine and trim, which is probably soft gets trashed.

How about 2x4 lumber?


----------



## mdntrdr

Negative on the softwood 2X4 :no:


----------



## wsommariva

Ok thank you - time for a major clean out.........................


----------



## Brian T.

I generate all kinds of off cuts from wood carvings.
Anything less than 1 x 1 x 6" or band saw rubbish gets bagged for disposal.
Self defense. I have a big cardboard box for long sticks to stand in.
Another smaller box for the 12" stuff which I can split to make a little piece if/when I need it..


----------



## STAR

BWSmith said:


> One thing that helped me took awhile to figure out,then a little longer to put into full implementation.When the economy hit the fan a cpl years ago,wasn't interested in "buying" inventory.So came up with quite a few products that basically cleared out everything that wasn't nailed down.Within the scope of that work there was also the notion of one product,"begating" another......uh,usin up all scrap.
> 
> Now,with all plans developed/drawn and stored its a very simple matter of knockin out some of these contract pcs.It has seriously trimmed(ha)the scrap pile here.Right down to cuttin paint stir sticks,which can never seem to get enough of.Best of luck,BW


Thought I might bump this from *BWSmith* because I found myself in exactly the same situation and have whittled down my scraps considerably and rethink my building list for future products with more time. care and planning much more efficiently then before.

I have been doing this for the last six months and it has opened up the shop a lot, so much so, that soon I will be able to redesign the whole set up.

Was not even worth considering previously because I would just be shifting chairs so to speak.

The quote above from BWSmith has my full endorsement, because it is working for me while before nothing else did.

Pete


----------



## Brian T.

Are you burning wood for the attractive appearance or are you burning wood for serious home heating?
Ton for ton, dry conifer wood has better heat value than hardwoods (look it up.) Go ahead, burn some softwood scrap in your fireplace. You will need a serious spark-arrestor fire screen.

I burn highly compressed and super-dry conifer wood pellets in my Harman P38+ pellet stove.
Approx 10,000 lbs per winter for the past 6? or 7? winters. Arrives as 50 x 40lb bags on a pallet.


----------



## BWSmith

*Using "scrap"*

Star,this may not be "explainable" but here goes.......

Haven't actually drawn/scaled it up but.......

Got a design for a picture frame(utilizing scrap),that's sort of like one of those free standing mirror frames,albeit in miniature. 

Iow's....I'll be milling a nice,stand-alone base with vert's...up about 1/2 way on an 8x12 picture frame,there'll be some custom brass(or antique'd steel) "spindles" that will allow the pic frame to tilt.Think of a dresser in your BR....only in miniature.

The picture frame isn't going to be 45'd at the corners,as you would do typically with a frame.Instead,it'll have a full-on bttm pce(moulded)....then the verts...then a small "head" pce,complete with a small cornice.

The frame is able to pivot....just like a mirror on your dresser.I've got three of them to make.One is "sold"....the other two are "spec'd".It's just a nice way of burn'in up scrap and really "showing your work".The one that's sold is a neat story.

A longtime customer....had some Persimmon,and just never got around to using it.Him and his wife sold their house and moved into assisted living.The daughter called me to come over and get all of his wood.He's an old WW'er from way back......as a thank you,I'm making a stupid cool picture frame out of his,"stash".They're gonna get a pic of his G-daughters wedding in the new frame.


----------



## Glassnwood

firemedic said:


> I did some searching and didn't find much relavent to this even though I'm sure it's been turned over several times before...
> 
> How do you store / organize scraps?
> 
> Scraps are the main source of clutter in my shop. They are everywhere! I started cleaning up today and throwing out a whole lot of em, turners would probably be appaled, and despite that I still feel like I'm buried in them.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a 4x4x4 ply box in the corner?... But then the small pieces will be lost... Multiple boxes???
> 
> What works for you guys? I need to do something once my hand heals up...
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> ~tom



I use the Styrofoam boxes that Omaha sends my meat in. My problem is keeping the types of wood separated. I have to break down and learn how to use her camera.:blink:


----------



## blaineo

I know this is an older thread...but, just seeing it myself for the first time, thought I'd put up what I made...I used these plans, for the most part...hehe...I had some 1/2" chip board, that I glued together and screwed up, to use for the plywood sheets, seein' as it saved me a lot of money. The different sized compartments on the opposite side of the plywood leanto, and the middle of the unit compartments really work well for scraps n' cut offs.. Other stuff that's too small, I just toss into a couple of 5 gallon buckets and pick through if I need too... 

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/055/extras/roll-around-store-all/


----------



## _Ogre

i'm new to this forum and was reading this thread for ideas on how to free up some of the wall/floor/table space in my shop. i like the one you posted blaineo. i'm going to make a modified version of that 4 feet long. thanks for posting it.


----------



## blaineo

_Ogre said:


> i'm new to this forum and was reading this thread for ideas on how to free up some of the wall/floor/table space in my shop. i like the one you posted blaineo. i'm going to make a modified version of that 4 feet long. thanks for posting it.


That's what I did...not like anyone HAS TO FOLLOW the plans...I made mine a full 4ft tall and OVER 8ft long... I built mine with what I had instead of goin' out and buying I think it says 5 full sheets. It's working GREAT for me, and I can roll it around whereever in the shop!


----------

